

Who would pay for deep thinking? - noreasonw

Now that machine learning and deep thinking is trendy, I think that people with deep thinking abilities could get some money. For me deep thinking is about people able to understand core problems and suggest creative solutions. To think deeply you can&#x27;t be annoyed with details. I think you should be asked for a problem and you should submit your proposal for a solution or approach.  is there a market for this?  Clearly there are tax and other problems, but my dream would be to get money that way (no taxes, no problem, just pure thinking), or your client solving (paying) those problems for you. I know no such thing exist for real, but what a beautiful dream!
======
stevenalowe
There is a huge market for this; it's called "consulting"

~~~
noreasonw
What I am asking for is like consulting without having to deal with the
business aspect of consulting: looking for clients, how to get assured you are
paid, paying taxes, taking care of legal essues, ...

~~~
throwaway1410
Just become an employee of a consulting firm, they'll take care of these
problems so you don't have to.

------
greenyoda
Thinking about something is useless unless you have a deep knowledge of the
domain - including the ability to deal with the details, which are the
downfall of many grandiose ideas. For example, if you don't know anything
about computer architecture or chip fabrication, why would Intel want to know
your thoughts about where microprocessor technology is going to go in the next
decade? If you know nothing of aerospace engineering and orbital mechanics,
why would NASA ask you about how to get to Mars?

Domain experts who are paid to think deeply about problems and propose
solutions are called consultants. There are a lot of them out there.

------
crazypyro
The trending "machine learning" and "deep learning" has very little to do with
the actual biological process of coming up with new solutions or approaches.
It has to do with a specific subset of algorithms that are well suited to
solving a specific subset of problems. I think you are getting terminologies
confused.

~~~
noreasonw
You are right, but artificial intelligence, deep learning and machine learning
all use words related to human activities and the roots of machine learning
perceptron, neural networks, feedback and other terms are also imitations or
analogies of terms for human activities, in the end the goal of deep learning
is learning patterns that are not available for neural networks with few
layers. The insight is that the human mind and perceptive organs feed the mind
with structures that are similar to layers. Your retina see patterns that are
hard coded and are th result of evolution. Perhaps I am not selling snake oil.

------
noreasonw
Perhaps the main problem is how to prove that you can apply those skills. To
have a portfolio of achievements.

------
seiji
_deep thinking_

That's not a thing.

 _is there a market for this?_

nope. It's the classic "I'm an idea guy, I don't worry about the details"
stereotype.

Execution beats ideas every time.

 _(no taxes, no problem, just pure thinking)_

What?

~~~
noreasonw
I am pretty sure that the best way to prove that deep thinking exists is
giving to an enterprise the plan to execute their process, product or idea in
a way that it beats the competence and produces a lot of money and value. Some
people need to touch to believe.

~~~
throwaway1410
Companies like McKInsey or BCG (claim they) do that.

